# Critique my new ride



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Come on, someone give Otis a critique!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a nice QH butt.....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not good at giving critiques but what I notice is that he looks to be a tad bit sickle hocked and his front fetlocks have something going on. Other than that he is what I'm attracted to in a qh. Nice head, muscular body and he's my favorite color to boot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

pretty nice horse. hard to find anything to complain about.

clean hind legs, low hocks, short canons on front, good flat knees, kind of light on the bone in front, or maybe it's just a whiff of behind at the knee. pasterns a tiny but upright but sort of normal for QH. nice hip angle. under toned abdomin muscle (of course)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like your horse. I see rotations in her left front leg that I do not like. The forearm drops straight enough but at the knee the cannon slants to the outside AND shows rotation to the outside. The foot further slants to the outside at the fetlock joint. If this looked like a little toe out that started up high I would attribute it to the horse not being trimmed and leveled as a foal. The rotation below the knee is more concerning. 

I can also say that the photo angle and the horse standing on soft sand may contribute to the appearance of rotations. 

I would love to see a front on shot again.. with the horse standing on level, solid ground (like pavement) and the camera level and directly in front of the horse at knee height and the feet placed squarely and even to each other. Such a photo may well negate everything I have said above.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Elana, yes he was standing in deep footing. I will get a solid ground shot pretty soon here. On a good note, the performance issue is over, he was changing leads going to the right if collected up, he has a bit of arthritis in his left hock. He has had his hock injected but because he's such (or rather "was") an athletic horse, he would switch to the easier lead when given an opportunity. After working a little over a week on this, and a Legend IV, he is done with the uncalled for lead changes, and can collect & extend the canter no problem.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

*Front legs on solid ground**

Hope this is better?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That is better but the left front still has issues. The forearm drops to the knee then from the knee the cannon angles out slightly and at the fetlock joint the foot comes back in. The left front is crooked. and the cannot is offset to the outside of the knee (called a 'bench knee"). This will cause shear at the knee and also shear at the fetlock joint. 

While this is not desirable, a lot of horses have crookedness in a front leg and are just fine. That is the flaw that stands out to me on this horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing  He's cute!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You're totally bang on the money Elana, I notice that left hoof is shaped bit different as well, also wears different. I reckon if he's gone 16 years without having a problem on it, despite being shown heavily all but the last 3 years, he will prolly be okay with it. I made a mistake on his age, he is 16, registered name is Zans Leo Otoe.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a video of him working. Unfortunately the quality is not good, my new Samsung tablet's camera bites! I was working on extending & collecting his trot and canter. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzoghRdK6cM


----------

